# best type of sealant for oil pan?



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

i recently found a small leak in my oil pan. i just want to know the best type of sealant to use so i won't ever have to worry about it leaking again. thanks.
p.s. i hope this is the right forum...?


----------



## VT 4-motion (Jun 14, 2009)

If it is a rubber gasket like the valve cover gaskets, it doesn't need any sealant, you are supposed to clean ALL the oil off before installation using lacquer thinner or equivelant. If it is a very small leak check if the bolts to the oil pan are tight.


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (VT 4-motion)*

apparently in the 24v vr6's they did not use a rubber gasket, they used sealant.
any suggestions on what brand tho?


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (esoteric vue)*

Oxygen sensor safe rtv sealant will work, loctite does some good ones.


----------



## beastyben1 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: (esoteric vue)*

Permatex 
http://www.permatex.com/produc...s.htm


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (beastyben1)*

i actually have "the right stuff" in my garage, that black gasket maker. my bro used it to seal up his valve cover, so i'm gonna go ahead and assume it's ok to use on my oil pan?


----------



## bigcypress (Oct 16, 2007)

Call up a toyota dealership and tell them you want 1 tube of FIPG (Form in Place Gasket). It is a black sealant that we use in the dealership to seal oil pans and hell just about everything. That would be my recomendation. Autozone, Pepboys, adv. auto carry usable sealents for this job aswell. I just prefer FIPG after using it. 
GL


----------



## ehvmikey (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (bigcypress)*

just get the orignal stuff at your local dealer?
what kind of car do you have , than maybe i can get the part number for you


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (ehvmikey)*

Hondabond, by far the best sealent I ahve ever used. Drys quick and resists oil, gas and even carb cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Kind of expensive, but in my opinion you can't put a price on not having to take your car apart again because of a leak.


----------

